# MarineTex and Epoxy resin



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 13ft lowsider and want to put a 1/2" plywood for the back bench to the transom as a back cashing deck.....can use epoxy resin over the plywood then use marine tex around the edges to bond to the bare glass hull?

Can I use marineTex putty for bottom of the boat where it's has a small crack on the bow....very small like 2" long and 3cm wide then sand it out to smooth?

Help me out here!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Marine tex can be used as a filler to bond the plywood to the hull,
fill with marine-tex, then glass to strengthen.
Can also be used to fill small cracks and scratches in the hull.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

marine tex is way to expensive ---make your own w/ "fillet powder "and epoxy

mt on the whole will wrk great

see bateau.com and its links


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Sand away any gel coat where you are making a structural bond.

Joe


----------

